# Fennel tea for colic...?



## xarlenex

Just wondering if any one has been recommended to use this? Or if its worked? My mum told me to try it, but you cant actually buy the drink made up for babies, just the actual tea bags now. Anyone else tried it?


----------



## Lucy

Hi

Yes I've heard that before, that fennel tea helps colic in babies. As far as I remember you can just use a tea bag in a bottle and put boiled water on the top just as if you were making a cup for yourself, then let it cool before giving to the baby. If you're breastfeeding then either spoon/syringe or cup feed it to the baby.

Another remedy for colic is colicynthis granules - some people rave about them and others don't think they help at all


----------



## Layla

We was told to try this on Adam when he was bad, i brought it and made it up, but was to scared to give it to him!

I know its meant to help but i couldnt get my head around giving a baby tea lol

x


----------



## mickey

Fennel is supposed to be very good for the digestive tract and in Germany is absolutely common to give babies fennel tea, I don't know @ what age though!

but as you can give them boiled cooled down water very young aged already, I do not think there is a problem with fennel tea!

just make sure, it is not too hot!


----------



## vicky9207

i use infacol wit my baby n it works brilliantly. my baby was reali reali bad with wind but i started using infacol be4 every fed n now all u do is set him up 2 wind him n give him a wee pat on the big n he does a big burp.i swear it sounds like n old man :p .


----------



## xarlenex

thanks eeveryone.

Infacol worked at 1st but not now. The fennel tea calms him when hes all upset. Got to be very weak tho


----------



## sweetsammi

I can't say as i've heard that, but I guess it couldnt hurt to try. Hipp do it especially for babies. Although it does suggest 4months + but it will only be a little and besides if it helps the colic then its worth it. Seems wierd giving a baby tea mind doesnt it! x


----------



## xarlenex

Yea it does seem weird. Okayed it with the health visitor. His colics gotten so bad the past couple of days tho :( Started crying 11 this morning and hes still not completely settled. Barely ate too


----------



## sweetsammi

Aww hugs to you both hun. I know how you feel, because Oliver sufferd terribly with it also, he's now 4months and he's pretty much grown out of it thank god! It will get easier though hun, although it will seem never ending! We tried all the colic meds, nothing touched him and like yourself I spent many eveings crying also. Its very hard and tiring lookin after a colicky bubs. It drains you and its very upsettin to see. And it doesnt help when doctors dont seem to take you seriosuly at least they never did with me. I hope this fennel tea helps Kyle hun. I wish i'd have known about it myself! I hope things start improving really soon. xx


----------



## xarlenex

thank you :hugs:

my gp recommended some type of crystals..cant remember the actual name. Got them last night and today hes been alot better :) dont know if its maybe just a good day hes had or if they're actually workin. Im so glad I have a supportive partner, friend and willing family because without them at this time I dont know how i'd cope! Did oliver start geting better around 12 weeks? My gp said they usually do. xx


----------



## sweetsammi

I dont know what they are, but they sound great! Fingers crossed for you! I think its great that your OH and family are helping out and supporting you so much- it does make things alot easier! Oliver got worse at about 8-10 weeks, but started getting better at about 14 weeks although he's still not completly colic free now but its more manageable! I think with Oliver it was made worse becauase he had nasty reflux aswell as colic! (Found out the other week he is lactose intolerant after all that!) Bare with it hun *hugs* x


----------



## xarlenex

Aww thats a shame :( Poor Oliver, hes not had a very fun time of it so far! Kyles been okay today so far..mind you it is only half 12 lol Was hoping to take him a walk, let him get some fresh air cause it helps but unfortunately its snowin..great!


----------



## alice&bump

lol i just found this when i googles fennel tea! my mum used to give me it as a drink, not for colic! i remember the taste - i loved it!!


----------



## alice&bump

god i'm an idiot, i didnt realise this was from 2008! annd thought it was the start of april!!


----------



## PixieKitty

Ooooh mum used to give me that when I was a babby, we tried to find some for Jack but couldn't... they're by the same company that does Aptimil aren't they?


----------



## Mylittlestar

Hey xarlenex, I am interested what the crystals were as wouldn't mind trying for my little one. Did you try the fennel tea in the end? My baby's great granny is German and she too used to use...just can't get hold of her right at the minute to ask her what dilution etc. Am willing to try anything natural as bubby is in such pain...hasn't pood for 4 days either :( Breast fed thank goodness so not the end of the world but painful for the poor little thing.
Thanks! :)


----------



## wyates

I was recommended chamomille tea for the colic


----------

